# Taurus PT 111 G2 rear sight adjustment.



## Cool1958 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi I'm new to the forum and had a question. I have a PT111 G2 and need to adjust the rear sight. I can adjust it elevation but when I shoot it drops right back. I have three screws in my sight. One in the top and two on the right side. Anyone tell me how they should work? Thanks!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

One on top holds sight on slide . Two side screws are for elevation and windage adjustment.


----------

